# $$$[[Sab's Sigs]]$$$



## Sab (Jun 29, 2009)

newest one:








added a border to make it more definate


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 29, 2009)

_Sexy, but I didn't notice the text until I took a second look. Over all though, it looks really nice._


----------



## Zachary (Jun 29, 2009)

Woot! Arthas! : D


----------



## lilypad (Jun 29, 2009)

It's very cool, nice job =)


----------



## Josh (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweet sig  Your really good at this. I need to practice get better if i want to be as good as you


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 29, 2009)

That's sweet.


----------



## Sab (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## Robin (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow, I love your sigs, you are very good.


----------



## DKelly (Jun 29, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## YOUGETPWND (Jun 29, 2009)

nice!!


----------



## DKelly (Jun 29, 2009)

YOUGETPWND said:
			
		

> nice!!


OFF TOPIC: Do you make sigs?


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 29, 2009)

Hot... even though I dont know where  that character is from ... i like the background


----------



## Zachary (Jun 29, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Hot... even though I dont know where  that character is from ... i like the background


Arthas the Lich King from the Warcraft series.


----------



## Sab (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks everyone... here is a new one:


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> thanks everyone... here is a new one:


omg, that is awesome .O. I love it! Although, there's something about the text that i don't like :?


----------



## Sab (Jun 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya... i'm really hatin the text too...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think, instead of having the Trans on top of the formers, you could put it next to eachother in it's proper way, and move it to the right, there's more room over on that side.


----------



## Sab (Jun 29, 2009)

i just took it completely out and i think it looks fine now =P
the text style wasn't very good...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> i just took it completely out and i think it looks fine now =P
> the text style wasn't very good...


Lol, yeah, now it looks better


----------



## Sab (Jun 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Sab (Jun 30, 2009)

differen't style:


----------



## Zachary (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice. I've never seen that style before.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 30, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> differen't style:


I'm not liking that.
The mini sig, if you like, looks wrong. If that wasn't there, it'd look better
I don't feel the brushes are all that suited to this.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 30, 2009)

Finally! is this where you're going to put all you're sig instead of posting a new one ever day?


----------



## Sab (Jun 30, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there are no brushes in that sig


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 30, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> differen't style:


Me no like soz.


----------



## Sab (Jun 30, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bleh its hard to do sigs with maplestory characters >.<


----------



## Natalie27 (Jun 30, 2009)

cool sig


----------



## AndyB (Jun 30, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright then, the lines.
*They* look like *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Sab (Jun 30, 2009)

i think this is like one of my best


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 30, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

>


This one's really awesome. I like it a lot more than any other sig you've made.


----------



## Sab (Jun 30, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome thanks!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 30, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> differen't style:


The maplestory character ruins it.



>


 Those wouldn't happen to be tentacles, now would they? I don't really like the part on the bottom left of the render... looks too sharp and jagged.


----------



## Sab (Jul 1, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the cc 
um.. ya i did the first one for amyrawr and its hard to make a sig w/ a maplestory character >.<

and no those are like ribbons


----------



## rafren (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> i think this is like one of my best


I like this one, It looks okay to me. 8/10


----------



## Sab (Jul 1, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kewl thanks


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 1, 2009)

cool


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome sig sab!


----------



## Sab (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks pplz

here's a new one


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 1, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> thanks pplz
> 
> here's a new one


I like that one, though I'm not overly fond of the text. I think a border would be nice also.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> thanks pplz
> 
> here's a new one


I love this one. 10/10.. Can I have? XD


----------



## Sab (Jul 1, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya just make sure u write that its a gift from me


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks and Okay! heh..


----------



## Sab (Jul 1, 2009)

any other comments?


----------



## Sab (Jul 1, 2009)

new one


----------



## Lewis (Jul 1, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> new one


I <3 that one, the text is great.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 1, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> new one


That one is sweet


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 1, 2009)

goood job


----------



## watercat8 (Jul 1, 2009)

_New one looks great! But theirs just something I don't like about it...._


----------



## Sab (Jul 1, 2009)

ya i had mixed feelings about the new one..... but good that everyone likes it XD


----------



## lilypad (Jul 1, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> new one


I really like this one too! the font is cool  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Lewis (Jul 1, 2009)

Sab what font did you use?


----------



## Sab (Jul 1, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Sab what font did you use?


i think its kravitz thermal


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 2, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> new one


Everything from the center to the right side, I like. The left side is kind of.. ehh.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 2, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I was thinking actually.


----------



## Sab (Jul 2, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## kalinn (Jul 2, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

>


i like this one the most 
=] 

there is like no open space anywhere.
and the colors all match perfectly 
and the text is okay ish, but probably better than any other  idea of text for that sig. 
i like it alot


----------



## Sab (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 2, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> new one


The left side looks like you could use something in it to fill up the space there.. But other than that, great job.  9/10.


----------



## Sab (Aug 11, 2009)

new sig.. haven't done one in a while.. different style on this one too


----------



## noury (Aug 11, 2009)

sab do u really have xbox live coz if u do whats ur gamer tag


----------



## Anna (Aug 11, 2009)

Another great one Sab


----------



## Anna (Aug 11, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> new sig.. haven't done one in a while.. different style on this one too


<33333
I love this one


----------



## Sab (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks anna and my gamertag is xsike21x its in my sig lawl


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 11, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> new sig.. haven't done one in a while.. different style on this one too


I like the lighting and effects on it, It's not a 10, but a 9 for me.  I mean, it's good work, but it's not PERFECT or anything lol.  By the way, was that a stock you used?


----------



## Sab (Aug 11, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya. i usually don't use stocks


----------



## Robin (Aug 11, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> new sig.. haven't done one in a while.. different style on this one too


Your latest sig is very nice. I love the lighting


----------



## Sab (Aug 11, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks i think it looks kinda unfinished tho... needs a lil somehtin more...


----------



## Sab (Aug 12, 2009)

update on the dream sig






heres a new sig


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 12, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> update on the dream sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice sab!


----------



## Sab (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Away236 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nicee...I like your sigs. The first one you posted, that cloud streaking over the guy, needs to be toned down, in my opinion.


----------



## John102 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> update on the dream sig


Why is there a flower in the middle of the room?


----------



## Sab (Aug 12, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk just the stock  he's holding another flower


----------



## Sab (Aug 12, 2009)

edit: 






and at 350x350 size


----------



## Sab (Aug 12, 2009)

smudge sig.... first attempt at only smudging... freaking hard... like 2 and 1/2 hours...


----------



## Thunder (Aug 12, 2009)

Cool sig, Sab :B


----------



## SamXX (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice work!
I need to start photo shopping again!


----------



## Sab (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Sab (Aug 13, 2009)

new sig


----------



## Sab (Aug 13, 2009)

cropped and sharpened the sunburst one


----------



## SamXX (Aug 13, 2009)

Your new ones are more graphics instead of sigs.. Better though!


----------



## Sab (Aug 13, 2009)

there's just larger sized sigs... just too big for sigs on this forum... but work on others =P


----------



## Sab (Aug 13, 2009)

new sig


----------



## Away236 (Aug 13, 2009)

great


----------



## Sab (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks here's another new one


----------



## Sab (Aug 13, 2009)

another smudge one


----------



## Thunder (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice, such vibrant colors :0


----------



## Sab (Aug 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nice, such vibrant colors :0


its such bad quality tho.... 

i think i've done like 6 sigs in the past 2 day lol "


----------



## Sab (Aug 14, 2009)

2 new:


----------



## SamXX (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice, gorillaz, right?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 14, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> 2 new:


Nice.  I like the depth in both of them, I personally prefer the green over the original.  It adds more color to the signature.  Really great, the sides could use some kind of improvement, but overall it's a 9/10.


----------



## Sab (Aug 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the green is the original


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 14, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? xDDD.  Then I like the original one better.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Aug 14, 2009)

nice


----------



## bananaoracle (Aug 14, 2009)

oh i also liek deeze


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 14, 2009)

Do you take requests


----------



## Sab (Aug 14, 2009)

by pm only


----------



## Numner (Aug 14, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> 2 new:


o.0
Hawt
Like the brown :3


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 15, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> 2 new:


  Noodle!!!


----------



## Sab (Aug 22, 2009)

bleh just messing with c4d


----------



## Zex (Aug 22, 2009)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 22, 2009)

Will you make me a sig??? please????? /begging


----------



## SamXX (Aug 22, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Will you make me a sig??? please????? /begging


But you have an awesome one now.. xD


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 22, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its old brah!

Needa keep it fresh.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 22, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> bleh just messing with c4d


I like it, the flow matches perfectly and the render is placed in just the right spot so it's easy to notice. 9/10.


----------



## Sab (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks i might work on it a bit more... kinda seems unfinished...


----------



## goodroy55 (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## TomC (Aug 23, 2009)

noice


----------



## Sab (Aug 23, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> noice


Tom!!! =]


----------



## Sab (Aug 27, 2009)

i got topaz vivacity and decided to test it out on some of my old sigs:


----------



## Josh (Aug 27, 2009)

Cool sig sab


----------



## Sab (Aug 27, 2009)

new one... probly one of my best works....


----------



## Resonate (Aug 27, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> new one... probly one of my best works....


... :O

That is Amazing.  This one really deserves a 10 outta 10!


----------



## Sab (Aug 27, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks poot. i spent like 2 hours on it >.<


----------



## Sab (Aug 27, 2009)

it was 29 layers rofl


----------



## Thunder (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, awesome work Sab :O


----------



## Resonate (Aug 27, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> it was 29 layers rofl


_"Holy haberdashery, Batman Sab!"_ 

That's a lot of layers!

fftopic: Speaking of layers...could you imagine what a 29 layer cake would look like?


----------



## Sab (Aug 27, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty damn good


----------



## Ricano (Aug 27, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> new one... probly one of my best works....


Nice
really HQ 
10/10


----------



## Sab (Aug 28, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya i really love topaz vivacity it makes all the images so hq


----------



## Josh (Aug 28, 2009)

Thats a pretty cool sig 10/10

Do you read tuts or do you just make it?


----------



## Sab (Aug 29, 2009)

new one






@jj 

most of the time no tut... like these past ones i've posted.. but sometimes if i find a really hot tut that i like or feel i need to clean up my style a bit i'll follow a tut but then kinda make it my own


----------



## Sab (Aug 29, 2009)

edit of the dream sig


----------



## Sab (Sep 2, 2009)

new tag for beginner sotw at gfxresource....

v1





v2


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 2, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> v1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look a bit blurry.


----------



## Sab (Sep 3, 2009)

none responds.....


----------



## fitzy (Sep 4, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> edit of the dream sig


I love this one.
10/10


----------



## Pear (Sep 4, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> new one... probly one of my best works....


My mouth _actually_ dropped open.
One of my favorite sigs. Ever.  :O


----------



## Sab (Sep 5, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks pear =]


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 7, 2009)

You do requests? I have a topic in TBT Marketplace with the details, and I'll pay 150 TBT Bells for one.


----------



## Sab (Sep 8, 2009)

new


----------



## Pear (Sep 8, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> new


Love the lighting.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 8, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

>


Excellent text work.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 8, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> new


<3 this one

you have to gimme tip on AIM D:

gratz on blu bittermeat


----------



## Sab (Sep 8, 2009)

gracias pplz


----------



## Sab (Sep 8, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya maybe screen share or somethin and i'll help ya out =D


----------



## Sab (Sep 11, 2009)

NEW!


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 11, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> NEW!


When it comes to text/font, you're amazing at it.  The stock (I believe it's a stock) you used was just utterly amazing quality, overall 9.5/10.  It feels a LITTLE bit empty on some parts, but it's just amazing really.


----------



## Sab (Sep 11, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man! i used this program called topaz vivacity and it makes my sigs look very high quality. cleans it up real well. 
yeah maybe i have just a bit too much neg space


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 11, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah lol.  I gotta try that program you used out sometime when I'm doing another stock signature, I only worry about quality when it comes to using stocks for the most part  .


----------



## Sab (Sep 11, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=) i'm like addicted to it i use it all the time now >.<


----------



## Sab (Sep 11, 2009)

nother


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice. Love the text.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 11, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> nother


I like the neon lights you use sometimes
I want xD


----------



## Sab (Sep 11, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tthanks


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> nother


what program u use?


----------



## Sab (Sep 11, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


photoshop


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 11, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> nother


I love the smudging.  The depth is just.. perfect on this signature. 9.5/10 like the last signature  .


----------



## SamXX (Sep 11, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> nother


One problem, Spiderman should be wearing a blonde wig and have a microphone in his hand.

Nah I'm joking, it looks cool!


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 11, 2009)

not my sig
its good but i just dont like spiderman D_D


----------



## Sab (Sep 11, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank ya


----------



## SamXX (Sep 11, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must start putting up your sexy tuts again!


----------



## Sab (Sep 11, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


none uses them....


----------



## SamXX (Sep 11, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did!  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 11, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried...  T_T


----------



## Sab (Sep 12, 2009)

=)


----------



## Pear (Sep 12, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> =)


Nice.  :O 

I think the C4D's on the left side are a hair too opaque, but it's really good! 9.5/10!


----------



## Sab (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Sab (Sep 13, 2009)

my first large piece

[


----------



## Thunder (Sep 13, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> my fire large piece
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


ooooohhhhhh, nice.


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 13, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> my fire large piece
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


The city in the bg is pretty 
: D


----------



## Sab (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks pplz idk why but its not showing up at the right size here o.o its supposed to be bigger


----------



## Sab (Sep 16, 2009)

i made this for a battle


----------



## Josh (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't see it D:


----------



## Sab (Sep 16, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I can't see it D:


fixed it


----------



## Sab (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## SamXX (Sep 16, 2009)

I recently got


----------



## Josh (Sep 16, 2009)

kk i can see it, looks sweet


----------



## Sab (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks folks. u wana share those stocks sam? lol


----------



## SamXX (Sep 16, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> thanks folks. u wana share those stocks sam? lol


Sure, it came with a magazine, I'll upload to Photobuket and send you links.


----------



## Sab (Sep 16, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Josh (Sep 16, 2009)

Sam send me some aswell pls


----------



## SamXX (Sep 16, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Sam send me some aswell pls


Ok, it'll have to wait til in the morning now, my dad says I gotta go to sleep soon D:


----------



## Thunder (Sep 16, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

>



Hmm, nice effects... But there's something about it... That i don't really like. Also, where do you get your fonts? =o


----------



## kalinn (Sep 17, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

>


i like the editing and stuff done on this one
its really good. 
i just dont think the colors match up right or something


----------



## Sab (Sep 17, 2009)

fixed it up a bit

and i download font packs from gfxresource


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 20, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> fixed it up a bit
> 
> and i download font packs from gfxresource


Flashy.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> fixed it up a bit
> 
> and i download font packs from gfxresource


i like this one alot more
the colors match more. 
maybe the text could have been whiter or more noticable or someting 
but i like it alot!


----------



## Sab (Sep 21, 2009)

new


----------



## Thunder (Sep 21, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> new


Spidy-man!


----------



## Sab (Sep 21, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yessss sir


----------



## Josh (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome spider man sig


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 21, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

>


Text and background is awesome.


----------



## Sab (Sep 26, 2009)

recent sigs:


----------



## SamXX (Sep 27, 2009)

Too many sexy sigs D:

I found you on GFxResource BTW


----------



## Sab (Sep 27, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Too many sexy sigs D:
> 
> I found you on GFxResource BTW


ya i saw ur post =)


----------



## Sab (Sep 29, 2009)

another new


----------



## Thunder (Sep 29, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> another new


Awesome sauce  B)


----------



## Sab (Sep 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, i kinda went smudge crazy tho =P


----------



## Thunder (Sep 29, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, i do that in half of my sigs ;P


----------



## mimzithegreat (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice sab  love your siggiz


----------



## Sab (Oct 2, 2009)

thnx


----------



## mimzithegreat (Oct 2, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Sweet sig  Your really good at this. I need to practice get better if i want to be as good as you


Hehe i need double the work


----------



## Sab (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

>


Awesome, the lighting is amazing.  Not to mention, it's not oversharpened or undersharpened, just the right amount. 9.5/10.  The only flaw is the yellow color seems too bright to be corresponding with a black and white focal point, but other than that, great work.


----------



## mimzithegreat (Oct 3, 2009)

Love it 10/10


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh yeah, and what's the site where those cool tutorials are (I think you linked it one time in crash's thread)?  I think one of the tuts there was a metal gear solid tutorial or something.


----------



## Sab (Oct 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and what's the site where those cool tutorials are (I think you ]? idk but gfxresource.com is my fav graphics forum


----------



## Chibi (Oct 3, 2009)

Sab, that is an amazing sig you have. The colors fit perfectly and the splash of yellow makes it pop out even more. I was wondering if you can take a request. Maybe be kinda hard. My staff on FPP has very skilled illustration team and yet they found making a sig for me hard (Bob dylan + Curly hair = a pain to cut out)


----------



## Sab (Oct 3, 2009)

you can pm me what u want but i cant guarantee anything... also make sure ur image is hq plz =)


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

GFXsource was the site now that you mention it lol.  I think I might try a tut from there.


----------



## Sab (Oct 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> GFXsource was the site now that you mention it lol.  I think I might try a tut from there.


ya its a great site for improving your graphics =)


----------



## Sab (Oct 5, 2009)

whacha think?


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 5, 2009)

10 tbt bells to create an awesome sig for me sab: i want ness in it to match my avatar with my name somewhere


----------



## Sab (Oct 5, 2009)

sry i don't want to make a tag w/ lucas in it


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 5, 2009)

hmm... how about any other sig with my name in it?


----------



## Sab (Oct 5, 2009)

idk i don't really want to do a request atm sry


----------



## Zex (Oct 5, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

>


Perfect.


----------



## Sab (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks zexion


----------



## Sab (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Josh (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome colours and renders


----------



## Sab (Oct 6, 2009)

ty


----------



## Ricano (Oct 6, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

>


>.>
*steals
Lol nice job on this one


----------



## Chibi (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey sab, any luck with my bob dylan render?


----------



## Sab (Oct 6, 2009)

ya i rendered it i'll send u the render


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 7, 2009)

Sweet avatar, Sab.


----------



## Sab (Oct 8, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Sweet avatar, Sab.


thanks! i didn't make it tho.... i'm not very good with cinema 4D


----------



## Sab (Oct 18, 2009)

new


----------



## collie890 (Oct 18, 2009)

cool


----------



## Zex (Oct 18, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> new


Dont like. It doesn't look like you did much to it.


----------



## Sab (Oct 18, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did a bunch of lighting editing, color balancing and smoothing. also it looks better on a dark bg cuz u can't really see the white border.


----------



## Sab (Oct 21, 2009)

for bsotw at gfxresource


----------



## SamXX (Oct 21, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> for bsotw at gfxresource


*censored.3.0*A SEXY


----------



## Sab (Oct 21, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Josh (Oct 21, 2009)

Hell yes Sab, Awesome colours.


----------



## Sab (Oct 21, 2009)

gracias =P


----------



## Thunder (Oct 21, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> new


I'm rootin' for the Yanks C:<

Nice color sig =D


----------



## Pup101 (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks good. Make the background more clear though.  :X


----------



## kalinn (Oct 24, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

>


i love love love this one


----------



## Sab (Oct 25, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Shiny Star (Oct 27, 2009)

I really like these.


----------



## Sab (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Josh (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, nice use of c4ds, Awesome.


----------



## Sab (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Sab (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Resonate (Nov 11, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

>


This one is REALLY nice.  I love the text and the effects on the mountains that make it look almost like the northern lights.  I also really love the use of light in this signature, nice job.


----------



## Numner (Nov 11, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

>


Want want want

Love all your sigs


----------



## muffun (Nov 11, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

>


Really good. The texture used on the wolf is awesome.

*drools*


----------



## Sab (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Josh (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow nice, I love your text and brushes you use.

9/10.


----------



## Sab (Nov 15, 2009)

didn't use any brushes lol. its all image vectors


----------



## quincify (Nov 15, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> didn't use any brushes lol. its all image vectors


Well whatever the hell you use, they are pretty amazing!


----------



## Sab (Nov 15, 2009)

lol thnx


----------



## Josh (Nov 15, 2009)

Ah because they're vector brushes.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 15, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

>


I LOVE this one.

I do have one gripe though, I dislike how the wolf just seems to be floating on nothingness, especially considering the mountains are so far away. It makes the wolf look unrealistic and huge


----------



## Thunder (Nov 15, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

>


This is awesome :O


----------



## Sab (Nov 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## muffun (Nov 15, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

>


Really good. =o

I do have one problem;  the wings behind him. They don't really look like they are attached to him. Work on that.


----------



## Sab (Nov 15, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're not supposed to be attached. they were just the stock image


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 15, 2009)

Brilliant.


----------



## Sab (Nov 15, 2009)

made this as a gift for dragon on gfx-r


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 15, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> made this as a gift for dragon on gfx-r


Love it.  The sharpening of the focal is excellent,  I think the only flaw I could really notice is the weird color choice, but it's all good in the end.


----------



## Sab (Apr 15, 2010)

I AINT DEAD! LOL WASSUP TBT?!!!!
here's some of my recent stuff:
sigs 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">












</div>

adds 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>

large art
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>

I have taken a lonng break from graphics. I'm going to start doing it again but not as often as i used to =)


----------



## m12 (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome back. Glad to see you again. I like the second recent signature you made.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 15, 2010)

SAB'S BACK YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY.

Lookin' niiiiice.


----------



## Sab (Apr 15, 2010)

lol thanks m8 =)


----------



## Thunder (Apr 15, 2010)

Saaaaaaaab! =D Welcome back, nice siggies.


----------



## Sab (Apr 15, 2010)

master crash!!! =D thanks! glad to be back =)


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome to the back


----------



## bittermeat (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## Caius (Apr 15, 2010)

I love that metal gear sig more than words can explain.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 15, 2010)

Sab :O Welcome back <3


----------



## Conor (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome back, the sig's are still looking great I see.


----------



## VantagE (Apr 16, 2010)

Well welcome back sab!!! xD


----------



## Sab (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks everyone =)


----------



## Sab (Apr 18, 2010)

new large art piece

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Josh (Apr 18, 2010)

Woah, That's awesome.
You gotta make tutorials on how to make a large art like that.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats an awesome sig : O 
Welcome back!


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 18, 2010)

Sab said:
			
		

> new large art piece
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


It's nice, I'm not a fan of the overused C4Ds though.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2010)

Sab said:
			
		

> new large art piece
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Idunno why, but it seems a little blurry.

Otherwise, it's pretty good.


----------



## Sab (May 22, 2010)

new sig folk =)


----------



## SamXX (May 22, 2010)

You need to do some more Tuts, that'd get me back into sig making!


----------



## bittermeat (May 22, 2010)

Awesome, as usual.


----------



## Sab (May 22, 2010)

i just made a tut today for my spotlight sig. http://a.yfrog.com/img208/4330/spotlighttutorial.png


----------



## Sab (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Josh (May 23, 2010)

Awesome signature for an awesome song.


----------



## DevilGopher (May 23, 2010)

Not really my style, but you used the effects quite nicely.


----------



## Josh (May 23, 2010)

Followed your tutorial and made a Drake signature.


----------



## Sab (May 23, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Followed your tutorial and made a Drake signature.


great job m8. i like the outcome


----------



## Josh (May 23, 2010)

Sab said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, The tutorial really helped me.


----------



## Sab (May 24, 2010)

first time pentooling...


----------



## Sab (May 25, 2010)

starting to work with c4d, first thing i made in it


----------



## Sab (May 26, 2010)

new large art piece
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Sab (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Sab (Jun 3, 2010)

none likes to comment on my thread anymore  well anyway new sig made for sotw at gfxr


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 3, 2010)

Sab said:
			
		

> none likes to comment on my thread anymore  well anyway new sig made for sotw at gfxr


I would comment, but I don't purely because I just don't like your style. There's nothing wrong with your sigs, but I just personally don't like the style you have.


----------



## Sab (Jun 3, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the honesty m8. maybe i'll try switchin up my style now and again


----------



## Sab (Jun 4, 2010)

tried a new style


----------



## Sab (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Jas0n (Jun 5, 2010)

Sab said:
			
		

> tried a new style


I really like this one, I think you should have cropped off some of it though. Seems a bit empty when it's that big.


----------



## Sab (Jun 5, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the input m8. i think i'm gona try some more smudging and take on some different styles


----------

